# Fake Green/Black Phantom



## Jeff54 (Jun 14, 2022)

Yet another fake, fantasy, poor copy on E-pay trying to pass of as real and new; Can't say it doesn't look pretty but why seller is lying? Bogus sale scams suck anyway U look at it. 

 Green/black paint, Black Phantom decal with the wrong pin strips and darts and a Cruiser logo on tank. Wrong but nice-looking 60/70's grips and wrong seat post clamp too. Pin striper; nice try but has a shaky hand as well. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/255576760874?campid=5335809022


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 14, 2022)

.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 14, 2022)

bike is worth the original asking price. I did not see anything fake or any lies in his minimalist description.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 14, 2022)

Description says its "vintage" and "unridden" with "zero miles".  Serial number puts it at a late 54/early55 model year so it could be all original phantom parts just with a really oddball redo.

On the positive side, I love the antifreeze green color and it would be a cool idea for a custom.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 14, 2022)

I don't think he is trying to claim it is original since it is obviously a repaint. bike is definitely vintage... I guess people can read into the ad whatever they want.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 14, 2022)

amazed to see the bids marching in on that thing... jeez!!!  shiny sells!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 14, 2022)

Yeah, it's pretty indeed and surely fun to own too but, it's got some wrong paint, parts and decals.  Paint looks like it's still drying too. Yet, like a few others, leaving out facts like this is just a con job. Get better customers when U come clean vs used car salesman tactics. "What the customers don't know won't Hirt them." Is a scam tactic.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 14, 2022)

it is just a crummy description. I see no evil intent.


----------



## fattyre (Jun 14, 2022)

Believe it or not these things don’t matter to some people.  Hard to imagine someone could enjoy a bike that isn’t as it left the factory!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2022)

fattyre said:


> Believe it or not these things don’t matter to some people.  Hard to imagine someone could enjoy a bike that isn’t as it left the factory!



...very hard indeed!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 14, 2022)

Looks like it was previously posted and ended at $1525 on the 10th. Maybe non paying buyer. I agree this a what it is bike and not trying to sell to a seasoned collector.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 14, 2022)

Nice looking creation and very pleasing.  Unfortunately though, the Schwinn factory didnt build it like that.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 14, 2022)

What a scam! He's calling a Lime Phantom a Black Phantom! Haha!


----------



## ozzie (Jun 14, 2022)

Plenty of ads on fleabay like this. Classic example is a seller of a vintage car writing "it has solid floors". While they may be somewhat solid it doesn't mean they are rust free and likely the solid floors means they have patch panels screwed into what's left of the rusty original floor.   Someone not so knowledgeable will likely buy that bike because it is shiny and the seller is willing to pack and ship it.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 14, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Plenty of ads on fleabay like this. Classic example is a seller of a vintage car writing "it has solid floors". While they may be somewhat solid it doesn't mean they are rust free and likely the solid floors means they have patch panels screwed into what's left of the rusty original floor.   Someone not so knowledgeable will likely buy that bike because it is shiny and the seller is willing to pack and ship it.
> 
> View attachment 1646415



That "solid floor" comment strikes a chord with me. When I bought my 1957 Nash Metropolitan convertible out of Arkansas about 5 years ago the seller said the floors were solid. Yes they were. With enough tar, furnace gauge sheet metal, and 5 pounds of screws. Then less than 100 miles later the main crank bearings gave out. All new floors, rebuilt engine, lots of $$ later, it's a fine car, lots of fun, but was misrepresented.


----------



## ozzie (Jun 14, 2022)

Nashman said:


> That "solid floor" comment strikes a chord with me. When I bought my 1957 Nash Metropolitan convertible out of Arkansas about 5 years ago the seller said the floors were solid. Yes they were. With enough tar, furnace gauge sheet metal, and 5 pounds of screws. Then less than 100 miles later the main crank bearings gave out. All new floors, rebuilt engine, lots of $$ later, it's a fine car, lots of fun, but was misrepresented.



Been there too, so i know all too well. Did you at least find a use for the screws? I keep the one new piston in the “rebuilt engine” from my 67 mustang convertible as a reminder.


----------



## vincev (Jun 14, 2022)

It is purdy.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 14, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Been there too, so i know all too well. Did you at least find a use for the screws? I keep the one new piston in the “rebuilt engine” from my 67 mustang convertible as a reminder.



I should have mailed the screws back to him as a statement of sorts on what he did to me. In his weak defense, he acquired the Met in a trade and never really drove or examined it closely, but I clearly asked him about the condition of the floors and he said they looked fine. When the motor blew I asked for some $$ help and was ignored. Oh well, what goes around come around. It's a solid good driver now. Live and learn.


----------



## ozzie (Jun 14, 2022)

Nashman said:


> I should have mailed the screws back to him as a statement of sorts on what he did to me. In his weak defense, he acquired the Met in a trade and never really drove or examined it closely, but I clearly asked him about the condition of the floors and he said they looked fine. When the motor blew I asked for some $$ help and was ignored. Oh well, what goes around come around. It's a solid good driver now. Live and learn.View attachment 1646559
> 
> View attachment 1646561
> 
> ...



I always liked those little Nash cars. This is my 67 after i rotisserie restored it. I didn’t paint it myself but repaired the “rust free body” with a friend. Drilling out the 160 or so spot welds on the cowl and then spotwelding on the new one with an old monster spot welder was character building!


----------



## Nashman (Jun 14, 2022)

ozzie said:


> I always liked those little Nash cars. This is my 67 after i rotisserie restored it. I didn’t paint it myself but repaired the “rust free body” with a friend. Drilling out the 160 or so spot welds on the cowl and then spotwelding on the new one with an old monster spot welder was character building!View attachment 1646576
> View attachment 1646578
> 
> View attachment 1646579



Gorgeous Mustang!!! Admirable comments on the resto. You guys aced it!! I manage to mess some stuff up hands on myself, but a buddy did the floors on the Nash Met, I watched the process. I used to drive a '54 and a '55. Here is my '61 Corvette. Click the link so I don't get razzed for gumming up the thread/perhaps I already have?!  Ha!!









						Sunday's Show and Tell  ...6/12/22 | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Got a lead on possible bike parts for sale and ended up with all this from the same gentleman. Eight usable diamond chains some brass fans and definitely the best of all this extensive collection of Gilbert erector sets.  Almost forgot the pics.




					thecabe.com


----------



## babycalfs (Jun 15, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Yet another fake, fantasy, poor copy on E-pay trying to pass of as real and new; Can't say it doesn't look pretty but why seller is lying? Bogus sale scams suck anyway U look at it.
> 
> Green/black paint, Black Phantom decal with the wrong pin strips and darts and a Cruiser logo on tank. Wrong but nice-looking 60/70's grips and wrong seat post clamp too. Pin striper; nice try but has a shaky hand as well.
> 
> ...



As a new person to the hobby, I appreciate posts like this where more experienced people point out the stuff that's messed up. It's a good way for newbs like me to learn the craft and see what people try and fake. Appreciate this. Good looking bike but I, like many others here, would like to keep it original


----------



## slick (Jun 15, 2022)

Other than the ugly kickstand and hubcaps, it looks like a nice bike to me and restored or not, you couldn't build it for that much? Hell, restored Phantom seats on this site are pulling $350. If you haven't priced automotive paint lately, you don't have a clue how much any restoration costs. People pay as much as this bike for repop phantoms. So.... unless the money came from your wallet.... who cares. This site has too many opinionated people I swear.


----------



## The Madd Hunn (Jun 18, 2022)

Food for thought on a Father's Day eve..... I find many, many peeps on this site who just love to criticize, demean, speculate, and otherwise be down right NEGATIVE  with their postings and opinions. Why is that ??? In regards the lime green Schwinn "Phantom", ask questions to the person selling the bike. Don't like the answers, simply do not buy the bike. Why banter on about it's a fake, this isn't right, that isn't correct ??? Is that for your enjoyment ???  IDK, lighten up. MY glass is always ( at least ) half full. That's all. Have a wonderful, happy Father's day !!!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2022)

The Madd Hunn said:


> Food for thought on a Father's Day eve..... I find many, many peeps on this site who just love to criticize, demean, speculate, and otherwise be down right NEGATIVE  with their postings and opinions. Why is that ??? In regards the lime green Schwinn "Phantom", ask questions to the person selling the bike. Don't like the answers, simply do not buy the bike. Why banter on about it's a fake, this isn't right, that isn't correct ??? Is that for your enjoyment ???  IDK, lighten up. MY glass is always ( at least ) half full. That's all. Have a wonderful, happy Father's day !!!




I'm pretty sure that you should have directed your post to the Original Poster since he is the only one in this thread that fits your description of the many many peeps here that are negative. And why didn't you mention anything about the threads page and a half of *Hijacking*? To me that's something that's really irritating and it happens all the time here. It's also mentioned in the site's terms and rules.


----------



## babycalfs (Jun 19, 2022)

The Madd Hunn said:


> Food for thought on a Father's Day eve..... I find many, many peeps on this site who just love to criticize, demean, speculate, and otherwise be down right NEGATIVE  with their postings and opinions. Why is that ??? In regards the lime green Schwinn "Phantom", ask questions to the person selling the bike. Don't like the answers, simply do not buy the bike. Why banter on about it's a fake, this isn't right, that isn't correct ??? Is that for your enjoyment ???  IDK, lighten up. MY glass is always ( at least ) half full. That's all. Have a wonderful, happy Father's day !!!



It's always hard to understand tone or intent on the internet but me, as a complete newb, I appreciate posts like this because the criticism lets me know what's original or not. It's useful for someone to post a bike that isn't original and then I find myself looking at the picture and trying to point out what's wrong with it before I read the actual post. Sure, that's only useful for originalists but we all enjoy the hobby for different reasons. It's good practice and it helps for me to learn trends as well as what some people may try and cover up.

But your point is just as valid, if you like the look of it, then enjoy it.  that's just as valid as the originalists. But a happy father's day to you as well. I hope you enjoy yourself


----------



## phantom (Jun 19, 2022)

I like the bike a lot, although I have really never been a purist when it comes to anything on wheels.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 19, 2022)

So, when a shiny new-in-box bicycle like the one pictured is offered for sale, are they talking about a 1980’s or 1990’s A&S re-issue; (not a reproduction, if it is same company?).


----------



## phantom (Jun 19, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> amazed to see the bids marching in on that thing... jeez!!!  shiny sells!



Looks like the first bid could be enough, no way to tell what his max bid is as e bay only takes enough to knock out another bidder of which there only has been one.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 20, 2022)

babycalfs said:


> As a new person to the hobby, I appreciate posts like this where more experienced people point out the stuff that's messed up. It's a good way for newbs like me to learn the craft and see what people try and fake. Appreciate this. Good looking bike but I, like many others here, would like to keep it original



That is correct. The sole reason for my post is to cause awareness. The only "Negatives" here are those who see things, especially a certain fool who's constantly hunting a few here to attack..

Seller's Quote: "
*vintage Schwinn Black phantom Bicycle.

Unridden. Zero miles. Some signs of handling and storage.*
" is a lie or was lied to , which is perpetuating NEGITIVITY!

As to Father's Day, seriously? Something positive will turn into a negative if or when an owner believes he/she has acquired an original item with $XXX value only to discover it's a fake.

The seller has the option to tell the truth but fails or got taken. I did say that it's nice looking yet, the nondisclosure is an obvious attempt to fool somebody where here it repeats for deception and dishonesty.

As for value, that's in the eye of the beholder. As others comment, I like the bike too; choice in the green and particular design of the darts and pin-stripping on the frame. It's not Schwinn's and I can't recall who did that style but think a pre-war. So, it makes for something a little different and more unique appeal.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with creativity as nobody has to copy the same thing, it becomes monotonous and boring.

However, to pitch, lie, fool, exaggerate and con others ruins the deal from the very aspect.
Rather, positive is pride in workmanship. I'd be proud if I could do that and not GAS whether anybody else's opinions did or not fit the price of my ask.

Yet, none, absolutely none of this is what this seller is involved in. It  is or was just a scam fishing for ignorance. .  So, if seller thinks it's real then: Reality, 'Happy Father's day pal, U got screwed'. How dam positive is that? Jeez! B/C It started and continues to be a fraud:
 "
*vintage Schwinn Black phantom Bicycle.

Unridden. Zero miles. Some signs of handling and storage.*
"  Ops I forgot;  PS. I also dig that 50's and or 80 Cruiser Top bar decal on the tank. It's a little imaginative, looks cool and a tell-tail that it's a fantasy creation.

😉


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 20, 2022)

a great many people even those going to college do not score at a 12th grade level in reading and comprehension. I'm pretty sure that is the case here. it looks like people see the ad and don't understand the text.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 20, 2022)

I try my very best to lean on the side of positivity if at ALL possible in most cases and generally will TRY my best to save my opinion if I feel its really negative or maybe pissy.  Having said that I still think a public forum should be a place where we can safely complain or generally muse back and forth about ads or general "goings-on" in the community for many reason.  When the snips get really personal and aimed at people IN the active forum, that's when I think it goes too far.
As far as this ad and all others like it, I think, for the reasons @babycalfs mentioned, its really important that new folks in the scene get these bits of info from folks who know so they don't get "had" over a fake or ill-advertised bike with a deceptive description.  I was once a new guy who could have easily been tricked into buying deceptive bikes for bad pricing but thanks to some well-placed wisdom in my life (_and a hell of alot of studying_) I have learned.


----------



## phantom (Jun 20, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> a great many people even those going to college do not score at a 12th grade level in reading and comprehension. I'm pretty sure that is the case here. it looks like people see the ad and don't understand the text.



And many of them going to college on a football scholarship wouldn't score at the 7th grade level.


----------



## Oilit (Jun 21, 2022)

phantom said:


> And many of them going to college on a football scholarship wouldn't score at the 7th grade level.



They're not going to college for an education to start with. I knew a student who came to this school on a full scholarship to play soccer, but she majored in mechanical engineering, and eventually she gave up the scholarship. She told me herself that she could do engineering or soccer, but not both, there just weren't enough hours in the day. College sports is a money making business, at least for the colleges, and if the program is going to be competitive, the players aren't going to have time to study physics or engineering or medicine. The football coach here is the second highest paid employee of the school, after the chancellor, and they aren't paying that money for academic performance.
You notice that schools like MIT, Stanford, Berkeley and Harvard aren't known for their athletic programs, while a lot of the schools known for athletics aren't known for anything else. There are a few schools that successfully combine high academic standards with competitive sports programs, but they're the exception, not the rule.


----------



## phantom (Jul 8, 2022)

Bike in the OP sold for $2K in the Atlanta area.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 8, 2022)

phantom said:


> Bike in the OP sold for $2K in the Atlanta area.



Buyer had to keep slapping to hit the reserve price $1,999 plus $150 shipping. And another one bites the dust. Maybe new owner will search for info and drop by here. 😒


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Buyer had to keep slapping to hit the reserve price $1,999 plus $150 shipping. And another one bites the dust. Maybe new owner will search for info and drop by here. 😒



Let’s see if it gets relisted!


----------

